# PCD Delivery is Hooah!!!



## Berliner BMW (Nov 13, 2005)

Well, simply said the wait was worth it!!! If you are looking for a spectacular, unforgettable BMW experience then you must do a Performance Center Delivery. And to be candid, we were a bit leary that the US side of BMW could offer a comparable experience to Euro Delivery, but it did and in the end, surpassed our expectations!

First and foremost, our sincere appreciation to Adrian for making all of the arrangments. We've purchased two cars from Adrian and without hesitation recommend him. Thanks Adrian, we love the car!!!

And then the folks at the Peformance Center are responsible for making the driving and delivery experience the sheer thrill and joy that it is. To Donnie, Paul, and Ray - our driving instructors - it was terrifc! These folks eat, sleep and breath fast cars and their passion is unmistakable. We felt at home the entire time we were at the center. Even though the place is supposed to be German, the hospitality, atmosphere and food is pure Southern!!!!

And, it would be difficult to suggest how to make the delivery of the cars any more special. Willie, our delivery specialist was pleasant, patient and knowledgeable. What other car manufacturer requires staff to spend two hours presenting and demonstrating a new car?

Can't wait to do this again!

The attached photos with detailed captions are best viewed as a slide show.


----------



## Ian335i (Jun 4, 2007)

I couldn't have said it better myself! After taking delivery in the Welt, I was doubtful about what South Carolina could offer, and fearful of the cold (I'm a native Floridian). But Donnie and team came to supprise us and surpass my expectations. We had a GREAT time there this week! If anyone hasn't done a PCD, I high reccomend that you line one up the next time (and EVERY time) you order a new BMW, trust me, it's worth it!


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Great write up, Berliner!! I thoroughly enjoyed the slideshow. :thumbup: Your pics completely captured the whole experience in such a way that makes us feel like we were there with you.

Also, I think it's cool that I took delivery on my E46 vert in the same delivery area as you. 

Thanks so much to you and your wife for your repeat business. You've been so awesome to work with.

Ian, glad to hear your whole experience was great, too.:thumbup:


----------



## Ian335i (Jun 4, 2007)

adrian's bmw said:


> Ian, glad to hear your whole experience was great, too.:thumbup:


Hey Adrian, no problem. I'm already trying to plan out an ED trip in fall 2010! haha


----------



## Berliner BMW (Nov 13, 2005)

Adrian / Ian335i,
Thanks - it was pure joy putting the pictures together. My ony regret is not getting a few shots from inside the M5 on the hot lap. Guess we'll have to schedule another delivery soon!


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

Got a ride in your own personal jet eh? Talk about an entrance 

Looks like you had a blast, the pictures are making my wait harder...


----------



## Ian335i (Jun 4, 2007)

Desiboy said:


> Got a ride in your own personal jet eh? Talk about an entrance
> 
> Looks like you had a blast, the pictures are making my wait harder...


Wait til you get a taste of your car in Germany and then have to leave it for 2 months!!!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrats :thumbup:

Glad you had a great time here and thanks for all the compliments. That was a nice picture slideshow too!

Enjoy your new X5!


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Man, that looks like a lot of fun... :eeps: :beerchug:


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice photos, nice X5!


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

It gets no better!!!!

donnie


----------

